# Man injects snake venom into his own body on a regular basis.



## Namba (Jan 24, 2013)

I mean, holy shit. I'm not sure what to think about this.

[video=youtube;8q_m-rDUNw0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8q_m-rDUNw0[/video]


----------



## Kio Snowfyre (Jan 27, 2013)

Not sure what I think to that either. Spiderman got bitten by a spider to become spiderman, I wonder if the venom gives the guy special snake abilities, like strike powah and a venomous bite. Hmm yes, "snakeman". I suppose it's good for immunity, though, right? Good for someone who lives around or works with poisonous snakes.


----------

